# Healthy Soil?



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Three components of a healthy soil.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/healthy_soil_not_before_you_address_these_three_things/


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

In a nut shell.

Soil test, use GPS to try to check the same spots so you get a real ideal of your fertility levels.

Cover crops, while no fan of tillage we do have a guy in the area that spreads feed grade wheat with his fertilizer spreader before fall chiseling.

Compaction, just because you can get on it, doesn't mean you should. We've installed our own tile for years now, compacted layers can and do go much deeper than any tillage tool can ever reach.


----------

